# Over wintering - bottom box question.



## flapbreaker (Nov 7, 2015)

So I've reduced my hive to two boxes. Both boxes are full of comb/honey. My question revolves around the bees keeping warm. I understand that they cluster in the winter to stay warm. How would they cluster if the two boxes are full of comb? Maybe I'm thinking of this wrong. When I think of a cluster I'm visualizing a ball of bees...


----------



## JConnolly (Feb 21, 2015)

Visualize a ball of bees with sheets of comb through the ball.


----------



## flapbreaker (Nov 7, 2015)

Ok Thanks. I know it seems like a dumb question but just wondered if they needed actual space for the ball. Sounds like they don't.


----------



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

The central frames of the lower brood box are usually not capped honey, and may only have been backfilled with the last nectar, or be empty. This is the core area for the cluster at the start of the winter season, then the bees progress upward and outward to reach fresh supplies of stored honey through the winter.

I have often wondered whether plastic foundation/frames (which I use exclusively) make it harder (or easier) for the bees to cluster around successfully when compared to natural comb or wax foundation. My bees spend more time moving around in the box than predicted by the research that I have read, even though I am in a very cold climate (Z4b). Perhaps the plastic makes them more restless, or perhaps it is other factors such as keeping the temps more stable due to thick foam insulation. At any rate, I still have excellent winter survival in spite (or because - who knows it may may superior thermal conduction characteristics?) the plastic within the drawn combs.

Enj.


----------



## jmgi (Jan 15, 2009)

flapbreaker said:


> Ok Thanks. I know it seems like a dumb question but just wondered if they needed actual space for the ball. Sounds like they don't.


The bees cluster inside the cells of the comb in addition to the space between faces of the comb, so it's like a continuous ball of bees encompassing many frames.


----------

